# Eject SD Card



## msmack (May 25, 2017)

In the Import Dialog Box I have checked Eject Card after Import but it does not.   Any advice?


----------



## frozenframe (May 25, 2017)

Are you certain it doesn't eject the card? LR or the OS is not going to physically shoot the card out of the reader, it just ignores it thinking you have removed it, until you re-insert. You should see a very short advisory telling you the card was ejected. 
If not, well grab hold of the card and pull it out of the card reader..


----------



## Nathan Smith (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm having the same issue with the LATEST version of Lightroom Classic 7.2. This always worked prior to this version. After importing the RAW files, it DOES flash on my screen "Card Ejected", but the SD card is STILL on my desktop.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi Nathan, welcome to the forum! That sounds like Lightroom's sending the eject command but the OS isn't actually doing it. Could something else be accessing the card, like a Finder window? Does happen every time, even after a reboot?


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 1, 2018)

Nathan Smith said:


> I'm having the same issue with the LATEST version of Lightroom Classic 7.2. This always worked prior to this version. After importing the RAW files, it DOES flash on my screen "Card Ejected", but the SD card is STILL on my desktop.


Nathan,

You don't say if you are using Windows or MacOS.  If Windows 10, I can tell you that in the last month (?) I have  had all kinds of issues with being unable to move files or eject USB drives, supposedly because of a file in use, where in fact the file (or folder) in question was not in use.  The only workaround for me has been to restart my PC.  This has to be a bug introduced into Windows by a recent update from Microsoft.  

Phil


----------



## Nathan Smith (Apr 3, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Nathan, welcome to the forum! That sounds like Lightroom's sending the eject command but the OS isn't actually doing it. Could something else be accessing the card, like a Finder window? Does happen every time, even after a reboot?


Victoria, it did happen every time, even after a reboot. It might have been because of a program called "Clean My Drive", from the makers of Clean My Mac. Although my Mac just updated a few days ago to 10.13.4 from 10.13.3  (I actually didn't initiate that, as apparently there are problems with this and DuetDisplay, which I occasionally use), and now the issue seems to have disappeared. But even before with the minor inconvenience of having to manually eject the SD card the speed improvements with Lightroom Classic 7.2 are HUGE. I shoot Fuji now 100% and Adobe nearly doubled import speed for Fuji.


----------



## Nathan Smith (Apr 3, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> Nathan,
> 
> You don't say if you are using Windows or MacOS.  If Windows 10, I can tell you that in the last month (?) I have  had all kinds of issues with being unable to move files or eject USB drives, supposedly because of a file in use, where in fact the file (or folder) in question was not in use.  The only workaround for me has been to restart my PC.  This has to be a bug introduced into Windows by a recent update from Microsoft.
> 
> Phil


Sorry, didn't see this reply before responding to Victoria 20 min ago. I'm on a Mac, and the latest update appears to have solved the issue.


----------

